# Adult Day Care



## Partha (May 6, 2009)

*What is the correct POS to use for E/M services provided in adult day care?

Thank you!*


----------



## wyawn (May 6, 2009)

What type of adult day care?  Is it a facility where a patient goes to during the day for a 5-6 hour period and then returns to their home?

Wendy, CPC


----------



## Partha (May 6, 2009)

*Yes it is a facility where the patient goes for 5-6 hrs a day?*


----------



## Susan5225 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Adult Cay Care*

I am very interested in knowing the answer to this.  

What CPT family and what location number are used to bill for an E&M done for a patient in an Adult Day Care facility.  The patient does not live there and the provider sees him or her there because it's easier for both the physician and the patient to do the visit there.  

Thanks in advance for a prompt response.
Susan Lamb, CPC


----------



## Jesskris55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Has anyone ever found out what POS to use in the Adult Day Care setting?


----------

